# Buckskin Dun or other base color?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That mare is a Bay Dun. So Bay based + Dun. Pretty girl.

A Buckskin is Bay based + Cream. Completely different. And they can be difficult to tell apart.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh ok. I didn't think she was a buckskin, but so many people have referred to her as my buckskin, that I figured I would ask the experts


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a common mistake. She has zebra stripes and a prominent dorsal which makes her a dun. 

I went to look at a filly yesterday and they had a bay dun there they kept referring to as a buckskin. It was driving me nuts and that mare had wayyy more dun factor then your girl does. But I was too polite to correct them. They also thought that a palomino doesn't carry the cream gene. *head desk* Ugh...Some people.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree she is bay dun she has dun markings, a buckskin is a bay with one cream dilution gene.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I think my girl is beautiful and I love her to death. She goes with my other two bay TB varieties then ...hehehe! 
I won't correct people when they call her a buckskin dun, but at least now I know for sure what to call her. Truly appreciated.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

DressageDreamer said:


> Well I think my girl is beautiful and I love her to death. She goes with my other two bay TB varieties then ...hehehe!
> I won't correct people when they call her a buckskin dun, but at least now I know for sure what to call her. Truly appreciated.


she is beautiful, dun is one of my favourite colours  she's gorgeous!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

So the TB mare next to her in the second picture that is partially shed out....is there a name for that color of bay or is it just bay? She gets really dark as you can see from the remaining hair in the winter and then sheds out to the lighter color you can see on her flank area.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

DressageDreamer said:


> So the TB mare next to her in the second picture that is partially shed out....is there a name for that color of bay or is it just bay? She gets really dark as you can see from the remaining hair in the winter and then sheds out to the lighter color you can see on her flank area.


I think that's just a typical bay, I've heard the term dark bay to describe bays with darker brown colouring.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Gorgeous horse! Not a buckskin but most folks won't know that I feel.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

DD - can you post some more pictures of the other horse?


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

This is the only I have that shows her lighter color. The rest are taken either with her winter hair or inside a darker arena. Don't look at me in the pic! Had my helmet on earlier.....severely bad hair day!!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Post the winter hair pics please! :lol:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with the others that she is a dun. What annoys me more is when people insist that a horse is a dun when it isn't, just because it has countershading on its spine


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Here ya go NdAppy


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy Cow! Sorry that one pic came out HUGE!!!!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol no worries. 

IMO she is a brown.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

So not bay?


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

DressageDreamer said:


> So not bay?


I'm sure that's bay. The legs are black and mane and tail dark - just a bay or dark bay imo, when ever i've seen a brown horse they have the same colour mane and tail as body


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

She is registered as a bay TB. My other TB is a seal brown I believe. He has the lighter muzzle (like what the mules have) and dark brown to blackish hair and mane.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No not bay, brown. Browns can and do have black points. Browns are also lighter around the muzzle, eyes, elbow, stifle area, and along the butt. Places that would be the last to sunfade. 

Browns, and bays, are caused by agouti. Both brown and bay restrict black, but do so in different ways. Hence the reason that they can look so similar. Not all browns are super dark with lighter areas.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> No not bay, brown. Browns can and do have black points. Browns are also lighter around the muzzle, eyes, elbow, stifle area, and along the butt. Places that would be the last to sunfade.
> 
> Browns, and bays, are caused by agouti. Both brown and bay restrict black, but do so in different ways. Hence the reason that they can look so similar. Not all browns are super dark with lighter areas.


Brown and dark bay are the same thing then? Because what you described was what I was calling dark bay I wondered if the terms were interchangeable? sorry I'm confused :/


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

They can be. It really depends on the horse. Genetics (our understanding that is) is changing all the time.  Makes it hard to assimilate new information when we have just gotten used to one thing and we discover another that turns us on our heads. :lol:

Basically there are three agouti (black restricting genes). Those are Bay (A), Brown (At) and Wild Bay (A+). All three restrict and affect black in different ways, but they all are on a black base coat.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> They can be. It really depends on the horse. Genetics (our understanding that is) is changing all the time.  Makes it hard to assimilate new information when we have just gotten used to one thing and we discover another that turns us on our heads. :lol:
> 
> Basically there are three agouti (black restricting genes). Those are Bay (A), Brown (At) and Wild Bay (A+). All three restrict and affect black in different ways, but they all are on a black base coat.


Thanks for explaining  What is the gene for seal brown?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That would be Brown (At).


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

So is he Seal Brown?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just a brown. Seal brown, black bay, and a few others are just other names for brown.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh OK....well I apparently like brown....LOL


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Not "Just Brown"! Bad *** Brown!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol just call them BABS (Bad *** Browns)


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

*Buckskin filly*

Here is a dun buckskin filly Iam looking to purchase. 
She is super red colored but her weanling pictures she is light buckskin 
Has a bright dorsal stripe & faded zebra legs as well.

I would believe That mare above is a buckskin as well. Only DNA will tell at that point for 100% proof. But I know this fillies parents & most of her sibilings


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Smokum - yours is a dun as well, not a dunskins/buckiskin dun.


----------

